# Crystal Palace June 2009



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 9, 2009)

at long last they have loaded, ive included the dinosaurs 











'chops'





































what is it?






small enough for a 3 year old to straddle. wont put the pic but she has both feet on either side.


more to come....


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 9, 2009)

strange floating stage thing in a pond















i would say possible explore but its been burned to fook and nowt left of whatever it was






greedy heron [sorry, love the herons]


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 9, 2009)

dinosaurs now


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 9, 2009)

never did find the pterodactyle [spelling?] i remember them as a kid up in the trees, so can only assume they are sadly long gone. the place seems so different from when i went there as a kid, ive never been to the ruins though in my life until today which is quite sad.

and ive even refrained from the million and one pics of cute ducks of a variety and their chicks, so cute...awwwww....youll find these on my link


found the farm [free. shit but free] and must have walked the legs off of 'chops' bless her. 'boris' was fine in his buggy, im knackered also.

a few other finds on the way back to the car, maybe of some use to anyone wanting to nose further befoire i get roun d to it on some of them....

a few more dinos











some random statue of a gorilla, all it said was 'gorilla, i wondered if this was in honour of 'guy the gorilla' from london zoo?
















sorry but i love alpacas






and have to include my fave photo of the whole day taken at the farm []sod the ruins etc, ferrett gets it every time lol]


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 9, 2009)

Love seeing some more of the site, especially the dinosaurs...I didn't see any of this when I visited. It looks like a great area to walk and chill.
Cheers, Ant. Nice work.


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 9, 2009)

righto ive had to stop there and draw attention to this picture......






if this shows pigs then fine but if it shows what ive taken a print screen of then where the hell has that appeared from because i have not today or ever come accross anything like this and im a little freaked out now. where the hell has this weapon weilding pic come from? i use a digital camera that was clear of any pics before i took these. man this is odd.






you can even see the straw from the pig pen [we were back atthe pigs]. im wondering if p/bucket has gone arseup as its hasnt saved my pics to the album i created and crossed my pic with someone elses lol.


pure class






anyways, all other pics inc some at the end of some abandoned building in a car park to be found @ http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v89/AnthillMob/?newest=1


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 10, 2009)

Top drawer stuff AHM!

The last time I saw these Dinosaurs was with me Nan years ago. Good to see that the Dinosaurs are still there and in reasonable nick  The one of just the head sticking-up out of the ground is pure class 

As for the Park Bench Epitaph, I would have added after, the line "and was a bit unsteady on his feet" 

Thank you for posting (I sometimes have a full-blown battle with Photobucket too!) 

P.s. -Did you see the bust of Sir Joseph Paxton? (who designed the Crystal Palace). It's down by the entrance into the Stadium. That's one mighty big head!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 10, 2009)

The random pic is indeed freaky?!?!?!? 

Perhaps it's a case for everyone's fave "Most Haunted"....."Computer of the Damned"


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 10, 2009)

i saw that bust on the way back to the car but chops was tired and whingy so didnt go investigate further.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 10, 2009)

nice shots Ant, well done. Loving the Dinisaurs btw.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great stuff Anthill, as usual. I think the "shit but free" farm actually belongs to Capel College, where they train London's farmers - perhaps explaining why its shit. Anyway, I have the great privelige of putting my 200th post on your thread, so thanks!!!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 10, 2009)

Excellent pics missy. I love the dinosaurs, they're excellent. Is the part where the gorilla and other animal statues where a zoo used to be? or was it only an aquarium there? I can't remember now, :embarrassed:

'Chops' looks cute. 

Nice work,

 Sal


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 12, 2009)

from someones [sorry can remember who] other post recently on crystal palace the old aquarium is up by the ruins. will go bacvk minus the kids for that. im sure the zoo wasnt where it is now but i may be confusing it with battersea park zoo.

aparently the gorilla is guy the gorilla from london zoo,quite what its doing in CP i dont know but a friend who i wwent to school with worked on the the old boating lake where the dinos are and he confirmed this.


----------



## magmo (Jun 13, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> at long last they have loaded, ive included the dinosaurs
> 
> 
> what is it?
> ...



Looks like a 2' gauge railway track to me...


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 24, 2009)

went back last friday with me cousin and her dog 'urbex peg'. we saw the remnants of the marine tank but my pics were total shit and theyre already on here. as are the ones of the weighbridge and stuff.

my cousin was amazed by it all though as she went when she was very little. and we got to see 2 swans and their signet and fucking terrapins in the dino lake having a sunbathe!!


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 24, 2009)

magmo said:


> Looks like a 2' gauge railway track to me...



would that be for like a small fun sized train?


----------



## shatters (Jun 24, 2009)

Phil


----------

